# كتب بترول



## اوم65 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مجموعه كتب بترول
http://rapidshare.com/files/127265206/Elsevier_-_Petroleum_Production_Engineering__2007_.pdf | 
http://rapidshare.com/files/48965956/planetary_geology_nasa.pdf | 8121 KB
http://rapidshare.com/files/1123675...l_and_Materials_in_Oil_and_Gas_Production.pdf | 11563 KB
http://http://rapidshare.com/files/...lurgy_.Second_Edition.__Wiley_.pdf | 10872 KB


----------



## خالد بن عمر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

merci infiniment


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخيِِ


----------



## AhmedAsad (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ammar1978 (5 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## زياد خلف محمد (6 مايو 2010)

ارجو الحصول على قواميس نفطية . عربي-انكليزي


----------

